# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > پردازش تصویر (Image Processing) >  معرفی کتاب پردازش تصویر

## alamate_aoal

برای شروع کدام یک از کتاب های زیر بهتره:

1- پردازش تصویر دیجیتال نوشته ی رافائل سی گنزالز با ترجمه ی جعفر نژاد
2- برنامه نویسی پردازش تصویر در C

البته دومیه یه خورده قدیمی هست(1994). آیا ارزش خریدن داره؟

----------


## مصطفی ساتکی

کتاب Digital image processing rafael gonzalez  رو تهیه کنید نسخه اصلی کتاب های ترجمه شده رو استفاده نکنید
کتاب   Computer vision a modern approach DavidA.Forsvth ,Jean Ponce رو تهیه کنید.
در ضمن کتاب های pattern recognition  رو هم می تونید تهیه کنید.
Wiley - Statistical Pattern Recognition 2Ed (2002) Andrew R.

----------


## alamate_aoal

گنزالز دو تا کتاب داره:
1- پردازش تصویر دیجیتال 
2- پردازش تصویر دیجیتال در MATLAB

کدومش برای یه مبتدی مناسبتره؟
ترتیب خوندن کتابهایی که نام بردید به چه صورت باشه بهتره؟

با تشکر

----------


## مصطفی ساتکی

شما در ابتدا بایستی image processing  یاد بگیرید که با MATLAB باشه براتون راحتره
بعد اون می تونید Machine Vision
و در آخر pattern recognition 

برای انجام پروژه های کاربردی شما بایستی به این سه مورد مسلط باشید و وقتی در فیلد خاصی کار می کنید شما می تونید برای کاربردهای مختلف مبحث در ieee و دیگر سایت ها مقاله مربوطه رو جستجو کنید

----------


## alamate_aoal

پس برای پردازش تصویر کتاب گنزالز رو میخونم .
آیا برای بینایی ماشین کتابخونه OpenCV مناسب است؟ یا شما راهکار بهتری سراغ دارید
pattern recognition  هم یه خورده برام زوده , درسته؟

----------


## مصطفی ساتکی

بله کتابخانه opencv یکی از معتبرترین کتابخانه ها تو زمینه هستش
pattern recognition در آینده به اون نیاز پیدا خواهید کرد

----------


## prince0fpersia

سلام

دنبال یه کتاب جامع و به روز در رابطه با پردازش تصویر (بینایی کامپیوتری)  با زبان سی ++ میگردم

----------

